# Dumb problem,...ugh



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

maybe shorten them just one hole? or ride without them for a while and let you legs really stretch down, then when you take back you stirrups they will feel shorter and you should be able to keep your heels down more


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I think you should raise your stirrups. If they won't go any higher punch some more holes. If its your saddle anyway, don't punch holes in a borrowed saddle :lol: In western your stirrup should be at your ankle with your foot out of it. I ride with my heels down in western but I don't show, so that may be some rule I don't know about


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

You should be able to put your heels down. if you can't, your stirrups are too long.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

ditto on the stirrups being too long.

See if you can add more holes. If not, adjust the fender so you can either add more holes or use the ones already there. Sometimes you can make the outter fenders shorter by pulling them up through the saddle and down on the inside.

A way I trained my ankles to allow me to easily keep my heels down was... and dont laugh - I stood on the edge of the steps with my feet in the position they needed to be for the saddle to train my muscles and get used to the position.


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes, i believe the best way your gonna be able to keep your heels down when you are ridin is by doin the heel exercises lol. Find a step, and put the front of your foot on the step. Now bend your heel all the way down then push up.. By doin this 15 minutes every day you will make those muscles stronger and it will become ALOT easier to keep your heels down. I would also recommend punchin some new holes if the stirrups are to long. 

Hope this helps!

Brandon


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I was informed that I can't punch more holes because the saddle will fall apart, lol, it's a piece of crud! Hopefully I won't have problems when I get to use my saddle!


----------



## Gluey33 (Jun 2, 2008)

If your just sitting there are they to long or does the problem start when you are doing something?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I say raise the stirrups.  The longness of the stirrups could be making your heel come up/not stay down.  Also, try riding bareback & maybe you'll get a better leg position, that always helps!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Brandon said:


> Yes, i believe the best way your gonna be able to keep your heels down when you are ridin is by doin the heel exercises lol. Find a step, and put the front of your foot on the step. Now bend your heel all the way down then push up.. By doin this 15 minutes every day you will make those muscles stronger and it will become ALOT easier to keep your heels down. I would also recommend punchin some new holes if the stirrups are to long.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> Brandon


That is exactly what I was goign to say!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

mlkarel2010 said:


> I was informed that I can't punch more holes because the saddle will fall apart, lol, it's a piece of crud! Hopefully I won't have problems when I get to use my saddle!


:lol: the saddle will fall apart if you punch two more holes in it?!?


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> mlkarel2010 said:
> 
> 
> > I was informed that I can't punch more holes because the saddle will fall apart, lol, it's a piece of crud! Hopefully I won't have problems when I get to use my saddle!
> ...


haha, yup, it's old, like 25 years and is used on like 6 colts a day everyday!! It makes me have better balance though, and I guess it'll be better when I can use my own saddle


----------



## Horse_Chick (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey

Your stirrups are the correct length when.
FOLLOW THESE STEPS:

1) Sit in the saddle 
2) get in your western riding position 
3) Take your feet out of the stirrups
YOU MAY NEED SOMEONE ON THE GROUND TO WATCH FOR THIS
4) Move your legs around for around 10 secs
5) Then just drop you legs into a relaxed position
6) If your stirrups are the right length then you should be able to lift you toe WITHOUT using any leg muscles and put the ball of your foot in the stirrup.
YOU MAY NEED THE PERSON ON THE GROUND TO HOLD THE STIRRUP IN PLACE WHILE YOU ARE LIFTING YOUR TOE.
7) LENGTHEN you sturrups if you have to use leg muscles
SHORTEN if they are too long.

this is the correct length for riding western for English there needs to be a definite bend in your knee.

Hope this helps
(by the way a world renowned trainer did tell me this)
XX


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

ooh i think moomoo had a great idea about taking them out and then putting them back in to make them feel shorter!


----------



## Filly213 (May 26, 2008)

how long until you're able to use your saddle? maybe just ride without the stirrups or bareback until you can use your saddle. you don't want to keep in the habit of keeping your heels up.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I rode in my saddle today, I think my stirrups are either the right length or too short.....

I still have a habit of riding with my heels up because that's just how my muscles are used to it, but I think that will work its self out quickly because I can't ride colts because they all went home because of the tornado....

I have a video of me riding my 4-H horse i'm going to try to post


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

*So how short it TOO short? I know this guy that is an excellent rider, at least getting the best part out of his horse...but his legs are cramped up which cause's his shoulders to hunch in. So how do you tell when its too short?*


----------



## Naguru (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi. So you have ridden English? So you were taught to close the leg to post? The English saddles have the billets stretching downward under the Rider's thigh, right? Does the Western saddle you are using have the stirrup leather as far back as: under your thigh? Just as in the english saddles, there are many types of western saddles...some made for a straighter seat, some for a more seated seat...try this: without the stirrup, drop your leg, allow it to loosen and relax, lift just your toes...is the stirrup bottom just on top of your boot? It should be. If it is too far forward you will find yourself sitting on your spine tip--unable to close the leg, forced to close the knee. If it is not touching your boot , it is too high and you will have to overflex your knee which raises your heel. You must be able to sit straight in your ribcage and rest on the 3 bones of your pelvic to push down on the balls of your feet and allow the heel to sink. The whole saddle may be a 'wrong' type and/or size. It also helps if the horse has a jog trot so the Rider can adapt at a slow gait...good luck and happy trails, :  Naguru


----------



## DollyGirl (Jul 1, 2008)

Dumb questions are always the questions not asked! you can never ask a DUMB question! Ok First- when you stand in the stirrups with your heels down you should have 3inches between you and your saddle seat. Second- put your heels down and put a little pressure in your stirrups. This will also help keep your butt down and help to tell your horse to slow down and lower his head. Good Luck!!!


----------



## TheEquestrianThespian (Sep 30, 2008)

Hmm...

I'm going to disagree with all of you, but this has always worked for me. I barrel race and for me and most of my friends, the best way to sink deep in the saddle and keep those heels down is longer stirrups. I'm not kidding. I have always ridden with long stirrups and it has caused me to keep my heels down because when they slip up, I lose my stirrups. Whenever I have shorter stirrups, my heels flip up because I don't have to stretch down, and I then usually drop them. As long as you have a deep seat, you will have deep heels.

Hope that didn't sound too out of wack, haha.

peaceLove.


----------

